# Need advice, I upgraded my sub... Hopefully



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a Paradigm PDR-10
PDR-10

I got a good deal (I think) and upgraded to the Klipsch SW-308
SW-308
With my return of the PDR-10 I paid $175...

My room is a closed room with sound panels and decent audio treatments. The dimensions are 12'x21'x7.5'

What do you think? Was it in fact an upgrade? I know preference is a huge thing. I am more interested in opinions on sound quality, not if it was a good deal money wise. 
The sub is used for Movies ONLY. No music.
THANKS!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all a sub that is good for movies will always be good for music. Music rarely goes lower than 30Hz Movies however will go into the single digits.
The Klipsch is a duel 8" driver and although better than the Paradigm not by a big margin. 
its output is 26Hz-120Hz ± 3dB at 108db @30Hz and given the size of your room you wont feel much of a difference in air pressure at the lower octaves. Sadly the realy only way to get what I think your looking for is to spend at least $700 on a sub like the SVS PB12


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Was it in fact an upgrade?


If you notice an improvement over your PDR-10, it was an upgrade; otherwise, it wasn't.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> First of all a sub that is good for movies will always be good for music.


I'll politely disagree. My older-gen PB12-NSD was great for movies, but I didn't find it to be all that good for music. It sounded a bit..."flabby" (for lack of a better technical term  ).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eljay said:


> I'll politely disagree. My older-gen PB12-NSD was great for movies, but I didn't find it to be all that good for music. It sounded a bit..."flabby" (for lack of a better technical term  ).


Are you sure you had it EQed correctly (flat) Ive got a PB13u and its amazing with music as well as movies.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know how flat my PB12 actually was - I had nothing to graph it with at the time - but if the curve I'm getting with my current subs is any indication of what Audyssey MultEQ (6 point) is capable of doing in my room, I would guess that the P12 was reasonably flat.

That being said, the PB13-Ultra is a very different sub from the older PB12-NSD and, by all accounts, it actually IS as good with music as with movies.

Of course, all this is subject to "YMMV", as always.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I connected the sub and reran the audessy 8 point. It sounds boomeier. Not in a good way. Overall I think I pretty much hate it compared to the PDR-10. I think I will take it back and shoot for something else.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may want to try placing it in a few different spots in the room. Where do you have it now?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You may want to try placing it in a few different spots in the room. Where do you have it now?


In between the Center and Right Speaker. Which is exactly where the PDR-10 was.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Do a sub crawl, find another one or two spots you can realistically place the subs and see if the sound improves.

If it doesn't, you may want to return it and spend a little more for something better (e.g., an Epik Legend, a Rythmik FV12, etc.).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Usually but not always corner placement is the best place to have it.


----------

